# what they don't tell you



## Scamfighter (Dec 29, 2022)

I recently attempted to return my time share back to Diamond in a paid in full condition. I was fully up to date with them and was advised to speak to transitions to leave the program. Only at this time did I find to my surprise that each and every time the companies "owners update", high pressure sales sessions where they sold an outright lie to get us to move up in level never dropped the previous contract! At no point did they tell us that the new contract is in addition to the old one for yearly Maintenace fee's purposes. Only when speaking to transitions did I discover I was paying Maintenace fees for 4 contracts though only the highest level is ever used to book from. They demanded money to cancel each contract totaling 4 grand. This is far too much for me to pay just to give back to them what I paid to them far more than I received in usage for. They sell you that the points you are asked to purchase have a value of a whole lot of dollars a point but when you offer to give them back what according to them is worth up to 50 thousand dollars to resell to a future customer, they want you to pay them to take it! I have already paid off many loans I had to take to purchase those points I should not need to pay thousands more for contracts I believed had been dropped when up grades were sold! Now the company is owned , likely not in full, by Hilton as many years back I was told when Diamond purchased Pacific Monarch our first time share product, that they only bought 90% and that we owed maintance fees to both companies that next year as we would have to buy extra points to have diamond take us fully off the original company. I don't know about you but I can only be at one place at any time so why should I pay upkeep fee's to the company that owns 85% of the buildings I book at and additional fees for the same room to his partner?


----------



## GIGISailing (Dec 30, 2022)

My sister owned with Sunterra when Diamond bought them out.  Her husband had multiple back surgeries and they decided to exit Diamond because they just could not travel anymore.  They told me they were ignored, then got an attorney, and it took a year and cost them $6,000 to get out,  In the meantime they had to keep it fully paid up.


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 30, 2022)

I thought there had been many reports, both on TUG and on Facebook, of just walking away from a paid-up DRI timeshare....and nothing really happening, except perhaps for a few dunning letters. There does not seem to be any mechanism for DRI or "come get you." I think it would be polite, though, to let DRI know what you are doing, so that they can resell or rent out your Diamond points or their equivalent. . 
As an alternative, has anyone successfully rented out their Diamond bookings on Redweek or another service for an amount that covers you maintenance fees? Is that legal? Did it work? We have been able to do this for our Sandos ownership and our Westin St John ownereship.


----------



## pierrepierre (Dec 31, 2022)

Yes, every time you purchase new points it is a new contract....so your total points equal the points you purchased in total on the total contracts. We exited, knowing we had 5/6 (cannot remember) contracts to get out of.  Transitions was the most economical and fastest way to exit, knowing it would be legal and over with, and the transitions fee varies with what state you signed the contract in.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 3, 2023)

As I see it, you have two options:
(A) Pay them what they want.
(B) Default, let them hound you & foreclose.
....  If they get a deficiency judgment, file Bankruptcy.


----------



## bheth1982 (Jan 4, 2023)

Do you know if Transition is still available? In the new Diamond web page do not have any information about it...


----------



## SeattleAl (Jan 7, 2023)

Go to My Account|Profile Settings|Transitions


----------

